

Alan Turing’s Earthshaking Philosophical Insight - tegeek
http://www.nathanzeldes.com/blog/2012/10/alan-turings-earthshaking-philosophical-insight/

======
tegeek
200 years from now, The world will look back and Alan Turning will be
considered one of the greatest Mathematician & Philosopher the world have ever
seen.

And if we would have passed Singularity
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity))
by then, Alan will be the true father or all the Super Machines and Super
Intelligence.

I wish I could live up to that day and see what's ahead.

